# A little help please...



## Simon (Apr 22, 2007)

...I have seen some orchid mantis for sale and I would like to buy one, but I have read that they wont eat crickets, is this true because I can only find one care sheet, I understand they need a high humidity and temp which is fine im just a bit worried about the feeding any tips would be much appreciated as I cant find too much info.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

This is generally true, mine certainly didnt like cricks, but here is a link to Ian's website, which has a caresheet for Orchids - hope it helps.  

http://insectstore.com/hymenopus.php?osCsi...af89adb7b84034d


----------



## Simon (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks mate, this will be the first time I have kept this species, and understand they are a relatively small so im wondering what the will eat as L1-L2 nymphs will fruit flys be the perfect size or too small? because if so I will have to order some in.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

To be honest, fruit flies are pretty cheap so you can give them as many as they need - I dont think think there is such a thing as a food that is too small, apart from ants maybe..good luck keeping them!


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

Mine eat everything including crickets. They do prefer flying insects but mine eat things from crickets to caterpillars. I also just keep them at room temperature. They don't really seem to need high temps.


----------



## Simon (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks mate I ordered fruit fly culture from live foods and they are tiny like little pinheads but I used to feed them to my chinese mantis when they were tiny


----------



## Simon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Mine eat everything including crickets. They do prefer flying insects but mine eat things from crickets to caterpillars. I also just keep them at room temperature. They don't really seem to need high temps.


well hopefully they will eat crickets I may buy some fruit flys just in case they wont eat them but fingers crossed, I keep my other mantids at room temp


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2007)

> > Mine eat everything including crickets. They do prefer flying insects but mine eat things from crickets to caterpillars. I also just keep them at room temperature. They don't really seem to need high temps.
> 
> 
> well hopefully they will eat crickets I may buy some fruit flys just in case they wont eat them but fingers crossed, I keep my other mantids at room temp


Should be no need then to raise temps just for them. Mine do fine at room temp. Make sure it doesn't cool off too much below 70.


----------



## Simon (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks Rick il keep an eye on the temps in the lounge


----------



## anthony2001a (May 1, 2007)

> ...I have seen some orchid mantis for sale and I would like to buy one, but I have read that they wont eat crickets, is this true because I can only find one care sheet, I understand they need a high humidity and temp which is fine im just a bit worried about the feeding any tips would be much appreciated as I cant find too much info.Thanks in advance


Mine eat crickets. The trick is to get the right size of cricket--about the same size as a normal housefly will get the mantids' attention. The other thing is the enclosure--crickets may not be able to get where the mantis is "hanging" out. The cricket should be able to crawl around, just like a fly crawling around. I also suggest feeding them for at least a day with a gutloading cricket food (see the reptile section of a pet store) to clean out the crickets' system and make them a nutritious food. Not all pet stores feed their crickets in a healthy way.

Anthony


----------



## captainmerkin (May 2, 2007)

> To be honest, fruit flies are pretty cheap so you can give them as many as they need - I dont think think there is such a thing as a food that is too small, apart from ants maybe..good luck keeping them!


they eat ants fine at 2nd instar but at 3rd they are too small for them from what I can see!


----------

